# Another Cineart Frankenstein paint up



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Guys I finished this up for a friend of mine
I really like the way this came out one of the best I have done
As always Thanks for looking


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You Should like the way it came out. A truly fantastic job!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is an awesome paint job, absolute perfection! Are those false eye lashes, or are they part of the bust? Very realistic looking either way. Excellent work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> This is an awesome paint job, absolute perfection! Are those false eye lashes, or are they part of the bust? Very realistic looking either way. Excellent work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Mike :wave:


Thanks this was a lot of fun to paint

There false lashes I was on the fence about putting them on
But my friend insisted that I did still not sure they work on this


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well doggone it, I like it Paint... ( may I call you "Paint" ), well doggone Paint, I like it !! Where did you get the eyelashes from ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow! Very subtle paint job!:thumbsup:


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Well doggone it, I like it Paint... ( may I call you "Paint" ), well doggone Paint, I like it !! Where did you get the eyelashes from ? :thumbsup:


The Eyelashes are from a beauty supply store then I trimmed them

Thanks I appreciate the kind words guys


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nicely done, painter x!!:thumbsup:

Is this the vinyl kit? These larger busts are a lot of work, but they really look cool once completed!

- Denis


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

dklange said:


> Very nicely done, painter x!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Is this the vinyl kit? These larger busts are a lot of work, but they really look cool once completed!
> 
> - Denis


Thanks yeah this is the vinyl version 

They make nice displays once complete


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful paint job! I'd love to try my hand at that guy.

Michael:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful skin tones, and I love the eyes.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Just really big *WOW*!! And yes, the eyelashes work....it adds that extra dimension!

Mr. Pinter X, any chance on a short tutorial on how you painted the skin tones? Or is that a trade secret? 

HAL9001-


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Just really big *WOW*!! And yes, the eyelashes work....it adds that extra dimension!
> 
> Mr. Pinter X, any chance on a short tutorial on how you painted the skin tones? Or is that a trade secret?
> 
> HAL9001-


Hi thanks for the comments basicaly I use Tamiya 
Ja green and Ja Grey 

I start with a noodling pattern with the green then break the pattern
up with the grey then mist a a reddish brown color over the entire bust
Then I use tamiya sky and noodle another pattern i repeat the entire process till im happy then I make a burnt siena oil wash and brush it on and I use a hairdryer to sped up drying time

Then I go in with earth tone pastels adding shadows the dark around the eyes is raw umber oil I hope this helps ya out


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

painter x said:


> ....I hope this helps ya out


Yes it does, but one question...what the _heck_ is noodling? 

Thanks,
HAL9001-


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Yes it does, but one question...what the _heck_ is noodling?
> 
> Thanks,
> HAL9001-


Its where you take your airbrush and paint squigly lines over lapping each other
Breaking apart each layer of color. I usually just paint figure eights over and over


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great job and fantastic dead skin tones. Is this one going to be at Jaxcon? The competition looks to be difficult if it is! I read about that "noodling" technique in a build article from Kit Builders on the Monarch Nosferatu. You spray very fine lines/veins on first and they show through as long as you keep the final skin coloring a bit transparent. My first attempt was on the Nos and it worked pretty good. It probably works more effectively on a large bust and Dan Jorgensen mentioned that in his article.


----------

